# First Coyote Hunt...The Most Amzing Hunt Ever! Please Read!!



## IndyOutdoorsMan (Feb 17, 2007)

On Saturday I finally decided to go out and make a stand and try to call some coyotes in. I was nervous as all get out for fear of ruining my property. When I arrived at the place I donned my camo and trudged throught the 6 inches of snow that was on the ground. I got to the stand a good half hour before daylight. As soon as it broke, and the soybean field came into view I started to call. I used a squeaker in case something was close. My heart lept out of my chest when out of nowhere two bald eagles landed 5 yards from me and perched up watching my decoy. They sat there for a good 10 minutes and finally, one swooped down and took the decoy, stake and all off into the horizon! I was in udder shock!

Not long after my decoy theifs left I hit the circe jackrabbit distress call. After about 20 mintes of calling and waiting there was some movement some 200 yards away at the other edge of the soybean field. In the middle of this field is a large drainage ditch but it stops halfway through the field. I was facing west and overlloking the field. To my right and behind me was a row of trees bordering an 8 foot wide channel that takes run off to the river. It had been frozen solid but the ice was breaking off and just floatin in the river now. It looked like an Antartic sea cove. Well, back to the movement...

All of the sudden I started into a cold sweat as a coyote came srpinting through the woods opposite of me. I was awesetruck at how beautiful he was. I hit the call and 20 seconds later, not one, not two, not three but *THIRTEEN* total coyotes came crashing into the field. I froze.  I had never heard of this happening to anyone! I thought they were pairing up to mate about now. i didnt know what to do so i let them do there thing. They ran straight at me and hit the ditch. They ran south and stopped at the edge of the channel. they hid in some low brush piles atop some small hills. Now all I could see of them was there heads darting back and forth. I called and theyd perk up. Then at once they disappered. I was so terribly dissapointed now. I thought I blew it! So I did all that I knew how to do. I called. For over an hour I sat and called, decoyless to these magnificent animals. After i decided they were gone i figureed Id get up and go see what had happened. Upon arrival to the brush piles i saw tons of tracks going back and forth, pacing.

I followed them to the channel were they dissapeared. It hit me. I realized the wind was in my face blowing past this channel in the stand. There was a bean field on the other side of it also. They crossed the channel, jumping on ice chunks to avoid the cold water. Then I follwed the tracks with my scope because i wasnt going to dare cross that creek! The tracks led to the bean field. They stopped directly behind my stand, not 20 yards away! I got goosebumps immediately! Ther were 13 coyotes standing 20 yards behind me watching my location and trying to pick up my scent. They had slipped away unnoticed when I stood.

I now have the utmost of respect for these creatures. They are the most cunning and the smartest, most clever animals in opinion now. I also have alot more respect for those of you who have taken these animals. I tip my cap to you all!

Has this ever happened to anyone?!?! Im still in disbelief...
if anyone has any advice or any other tips or whatever you have please let me know! Should I have tracked them like that? Does it ruin the area? Just need some help!

-Indy


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Just give them a week or two return, call, and SHOOT!!!! Lots of luck and maybe take a friend to help out.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

wow, thats awesome.. I have neevr heard of anyone having that many come into a call.. Wish i could have been there..


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

you need a bunch of guys with fully automatic weapons and just start shootin, just kidden. I am surprised they didn't attack you. Did you find the decoy bandits? I bet they were surprised


----------



## IndyOutdoorsMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Im just glad there was an 8' channel in between us! The bank was to steep to cimb id think...Thats alot of coyotes to fight off though! And I bet the rags i stuffed the decoy with taste REALLY good to those eagles! Just Kiddin!

-Indy


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

that had to be an awesome experience. I had 5 come to a call this year, and they started to surround me, I wasn't alone and we started shootin, but it still makes me wonder. get back out there and get some of them. just remember, it doesn't work like that every time.


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

Yeah that's really something.

What part of Indiana were you hunting?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Great story !!! :beer: I would bring a buddy next time, 4 eyes are better than 2, and 2 rifles are better than 1.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

That is an awesome story, seriously. You should copy paste that and put it in the open forum, I'm positive that more than just us yote hunters would appreciate hearing it.


----------



## IndyOutdoorsMan (Feb 17, 2007)

I was huntin' in South Central Indiana. Maybe half hour from Louisville, Kentucky. Lots of tall ridges and flat farm fields.Thanks Sniper, I tihnk I might put it up there!

-Indy


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Sounds like a good hunting trip even though you did not get one! So they hid in a drainage ditch hmm guess you could have used an M-203 attachment on yer rifle :lol:


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

yeah, thats why i always take my mk 19, with a saw for backup.


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

What county Indy?


----------



## IndyOutdoorsMan (Feb 17, 2007)

It is in Washington County, but not to far from Jackson County line. On old 135 if you know where that is JRB.


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

Indy your not supposed to give up your good hunting spots. lol
Has anyone realy ever heard of coyotes attacking hunters?


----------



## IndyOutdoorsMan (Feb 17, 2007)

h ha, I guess your right! Sorry JRB! I dont know if they would have attacked, but I'm sure glad they didnt! That couldnt have turned out good!

-Indy


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

So they all moved as a pack or were they in groups of three to four? This time of year to have that many coyotes keeping civil with each other is against all the rules of coyotes. Is there any carcasses in the area?


----------



## IndyOutdoorsMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Well the first one came out alone, then all the others just kinda popped out together and rand kinda single file but spaced out a little so it was still kind of a sporatic pattern. I didnt see any carcasses, that was actually one of my first thoughts. I killed a few deer there this year an each time id cut them open the yotes would all start howling together. Didnt see anything though.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I would do a good walk through the property to have that many coyotes in that tight proximity in Indiana there has to be something out of the ordinary in the area.


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

I've hunted Washington and Jackson Counties all my life... there's definately something out of the ordinary.


----------

